# Multiple offers in less then 7 days



## Mun (Mar 7, 2014)

So why does Cloud Shard get to break the rules of this forum. They have posted 4 offers in the last 3 days, I mean really what gives?



^ there is the rules.


*Only one offer per every seven days may be posted!*

*You must also have at least 5 non-offer related posts between offers!*

**

Mun


----------



## mojeda (Mar 7, 2014)

I count 5, 4 via concerto and 1 via Wintereise.


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2014)

Do the rules apply to offers of any kind?  Then yeah 5 offers for same company.

If not, other issue is Cloudshards owns Fliphost.  Both of them posted VPS offers....


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 7, 2014)

mojeda said:


> I count 5, 4 via concerto and 1 via Wintereise.


If you want to get technical, each advert section has it's own 7 day rule (assumed), so where they are breaking the rules is a Cloud Shards offer and a Fliphost offer, as both are owned by the same company.

They are also breaking said rule in the Dedicated Servers section, by posting a Cloud Shards and GetDedi offer within a few days of each other.


----------



## Kakashi (Mar 7, 2014)

The offers are for different section of the forums. 

We've done the same in the past too, one for Colo, one for Dedi and one for VPS. I don't see a big issue with that since they are different offerings.

However I am unsure about who owns whom and the rules on that.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 7, 2014)

I often see webhosting and vps offers at the same time.

Is that bad? Nope.

Should they do it? Nope - because they will be ignored.


----------



## mojeda (Mar 7, 2014)

I find it annoying when I see 2+ offers from the same company in the Recent Topics, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2014)

So another little problem....

House rules:

"Company must have valid WhoIs information publicly available and can not have private WhoIs enabled."

Whois for fliphost.net is private via privatewhois.net


----------



## MartinD (Mar 7, 2014)

There's always the report button.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2014)

mojeda said:


> I find it annoying when I see 2+ offers from the same company in the Recent Topics, but maybe that's just me.


Me too.

They're for different sections of the forum, though. And I believe there was another from a different brand that is owned by them posted by someone else but I may have dreamt that.

Though, the rules are one offer per each brand (per section) once every 7 days. Can't post two VPS offers in a week from the same brand. But you can post a VPS offer today, a dedicated offer tomorrow, and a colo offer 12 hours after the dedicated offer. If you have multiple brands, there is nothing against that (yet) though if it's being abused, then something may happen. But the rules apply to each brand.


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2014)

The rules apply to each brand?

Does that mean a company can own/operated 3 brands and simultaneously make 3 offers for their brands?


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> The rules apply to each brand?
> 
> Does that mean a company can own/operated 3 brands and simultaneously make 3 offers for their brands?


Yes, theoretically. Though if people complain about it and it becomes problematic then that may change.


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2014)

Well allowing the multiple brand thing is fine... allowing the offer per subsidiary at same time is bad news sort of, well can be.

I could maybe agree with it where such subsidiaries are totally different markets... Like one VPS company that offers cheap VPS and another that offers high performance and pricey VPS.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 7, 2014)

Same forum.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Same forum.


Same forum but two different brands and two different posters.

This is your guy's community. If you don't want to allow two separate brands that have the same parent to be able to post offers, that's fine. Start a poll and collect some votes. I'm alright with allowing it or not allowing it.


----------



## Mun (Mar 7, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Same forum but two different brands and two different posters.
> 
> This is your guy's community. If you don't want to allow two separate brands that have the same parent to be able to post offers, that's fine. Start a poll and collect some votes. I'm alright with allowing it or not allowing it.



Please edit my main post and add said poll.


----------



## Mun (Mar 7, 2014)

Ohh and as someone pointed out to me. Fliphost.net has a private whois.

http://whois.net/whois/fliphost.net


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mun said:


> Ohh and as someone pointed out to me. Fliphost.net has a private whois.
> 
> http://whois.net/whois/fliphost.net


Consider that fixed.

I have had it set on partial private @ internetbs for a long time (Probably over a year) to stop the spam and junk mail I kept getting from it then forgot about it since we became part of Query Foundry.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Mun said:


> Ohh and as someone pointed out to me. Fliphost.net has a private whois.
> 
> http://whois.net/whois/fliphost.net


I'll do a complete audit of all verified providers soon. I work a normal fulltime job so can't do it right this second. Thanks!

EDIT: NVM he responded before I did. But yeah, I'll audit the list soon. It's just myself, Martin and HalfEatenPie running the show here and I work a normal M-F fulltime job so my time lately has been limited.


----------



## jarland (Mar 7, 2014)

To quote the late, great Colonel Sanders, "I'm too drunk to taste this chicken."


May seem irrelevant, but I assure you it's entirely relevant. Have a beer, it won't bother you so much.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 7, 2014)

jarland said:


> To quote the late, great Colonel Sanders, "I'm too drunk to taste this chicken."
> 
> 
> May seem irrelevant, but I assure you it's entirely relevant. Have a beer, it won't bother you so much.


You've quoted him before.  Find someone else to quote.  Forum rules prohibit the posting of multiple quotes from the same dead chicken seller within a 7 day period.


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 7, 2014)

Seems like I caused some drama. Sorry about that. I didn't know Winteriese would use the logo all of a sudden. Nor did I know FlipHost would be posting at the same time (It was scheduled just never expected) that close.

Will better arrange things next time so it's at least not as close.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 8, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Yes, theoretically. Though if people complain about it and it becomes problematic then that may change.


I think that's the best way to handle it, rather than spend time trying to come up with a rule for every possible future scenario.


----------

